# None but the elect will be saved (Prosper)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 13, 2020)

For none other will have a share in the inheritance of Christ than those who before the creation of the world were elect, predestined, and foreknown, according to the counsel of Him, who _worketh all things according to the counsel of His will_. Let us, then, praise the works of the Lord and give glory to His mercies; let us not grow impatient at our ignorance of the choice and the number of the vessels of election.

Prosper of Aquitaine, _Letter to Rufinus_, 15-16 in _Defense of St. Augustine: Ancient Christian Writers, no. 32_, trans. P. De Letter (Westminster MD: Newman Press, 1963), pp 33-34.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

